# Looking for a DVD of TV staic



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I am having a party at my house and wanted to do something with the TV. I am trying to find a DVD video of TV static that has ghosts every so often trying to grab at the screen like they are trapped behind it, or walking past the screen. Sort of like scenes from the movie White Noise. 

I have scoured the net for hours trying every possible search term and have come up with nothing. The only thing i could find were audio files and a CD call Poltergeist - Ghost in the Machine that just plays creepy sounds for 10 minutes, but no video. However, the cover of the CD shows exactly what I am looking for. 

Anyone know of anything out there like this?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have something that might work for you let me just edit it and ill send you a link


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

how long do you want the video to be ?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah Grim, that would be excellent. I am just going to loop it, so I figure 10 minutes should be long enough. Let me know.

Again, thanks alot!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

heres a link to the video, if its ok pm me your email and i will send it to you


----------



## jdlong27 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Grim Reaper - this is my first post here at hauntforum. I found this from a search engine looking for exactly the same thing that Chuck is looking for. I'd really appreciate a link to get the file as well if you don't mind. Thanks in advance!

Jason


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Me to, me to pretty please!


----------



## jdlong27 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! Awesome video!:coolkin:


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

The video that Grim sent me was a good video, and I really appriciated his effort. The video was a screen capture of a screensaver program call "Screen Scare" It was very close to what i was looking for, however, my wife, was looking for somethig a little different. I am going to use his on the TV in the kitchen and a different one on the big TV in the living room.

Someone else told me to try and create one myself, so I gave it a shot. Below is a sample of the video. The video is 4:30 long and I just set burned it to a DVD and looped it.

If you like it, let me know and I will send you a link to the Video_TS folder so you can burn it directly to a DVD. I even edited the IFO file so that it will loop automatically without having to set your DVD player to do it.

Let me know.
Comp1_4.flv video by chas716 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid143.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid143.photobucket.com/albums/r135/chas716/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@r135/chas716/Comp1_4


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That's pretty cool. What did you use to create it? I'd really like to use some images from my haunt if its possible.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

hey guys sorry i totally forgot to post the link to the video on youtube so you can see how it looks


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

joker said:


> That's pretty cool. What did you use to create it? I'd really like to use some images from my haunt if its possible.


I used adobe after effects. It is actually the first time I have used that program. I used a preset called twith to get the images to , well twitch. The static is from a preset called riot gear.

Send me some pics and I will see what I can do for you. Each pictures stays on the screen for 15 seconds.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

grim reaper said:


> hey guys sorry i totally forgot to post the link to the video on youtube so you can see how it looks


Wow, grim I like that one. That will work great on one of the tv's. Much longer than the one you sent me earlier. I am gonna pull that off of YouTube.

Thanks for posting it


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah i did say in the email i had to really shorten it down to send it, sorry about that. No problems feel free to use it


----------

